# Another shooting Board Question.



## Markymark (8 Jan 2009)

Hi All

I am trying to make a shooting board as per the plans on fine woodworking website. Excuse me for the the seemingly obvious question but I assume you make a shooting board to make accurate cuts on timber ends more accurate. My problem is that if the Shooting board angles are not accurate then what Hope have you.

My question is, to get the 45 degree angle and the right angle blocks accurately cut and positioned, what do I need to use, in the way of measuring tools. Sounds silly but I could do with a shooting board.

Mark


----------



## wizer (8 Jan 2009)

A good engineers square will set the fence well at 45 degrees. If it bothers you, you can with make the fence adjustable OR use paper shims, front or back to fine tune any errors.


----------



## Derek Willis. (8 Jan 2009)

I have never had any trouble making a mitre shooting board, use a mitre square, and then put another one against the finished piece, if it is not 90 deg. then you can adjust.
Derek.


----------



## OPJ (8 Jan 2009)

Short strips of masking tape are always good for minor adjustments when the fence or stop is already glued in place. :wink:


----------

